# [V] PC-Games



## Jay-Py (4. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe folgende neue, noch eingeschweisste PC-Games:

- Call Of Duty - Black Ops 2 (Steelbook-Edition) -- 17€
- Gears Of War -- 12€


----------

